

Ask HN: Review my Mac App - WindowFlow - blownd

http://windowflow.com<p>It's kind of a keyboard driven application window multi-tool..<p>It lets you move, resize &#38; tile groups of windows from the keyboard. It also works as an alternative window switcher.<p>There's a screencast on the site giving a demo. I'd really appreciate any feedback on if it: does it make sense to you and what new features would be most useful?
======
zefhous
This is pretty cool, I've been working on a similar MacRuby app that I use
myself. I used to use some AppleScripts for moving windows to a specific
position.

The tiling is great, but I would also like to be able to instantly move a
single window to a desired position instead of only being able to tile... I'm
sure this could be done with a similar interface that tiling has, only
available with one selection though. I also really like the dual monitor
support.

One thing I think would help would be able to show the keyboard shortcut panel
when WindowFlow is activated but hide it when it's gone. Right now it seems
that you can either have it showing all the time or not at all, so you have to
manually toggle it on and off when WindowFlow is active to see your options.

Also, I believe that "option" should be used instead of "alt" on Macs. I know
the key says alt as well, but option is more prominent and it's the standard
in the Apple world.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Option_key>

Hope this helps, I'll use it for a while and see if I can get used to it. The
selection interface does seem a bit awkward at first for me.

I was thinking you could do something with selection of the first 9
applications with number keys, similar to how TextMate does it, but that
conflicts with the shortcuts for tiling. It's an idea anyway, I don't know if
you could figure out a way to make that kind of thing work...

~~~
blownd
Great feedback, thank you!

Yes being able to get one window to jump to a particular position would be
really handy. There's a shortcut to center a window on screen, I'll add ones
for the edges.

------
blownd
A direct link: <http://windowflow.com>

